# Intel I7 950 VS I7 960



## pkrios (Feb 13, 2011)

I was looking at this two and they look very similar to each other

I7 960
*Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-960 Bloomfield 3.2GHz 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80601960

I7 950
Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-950 Bloomfield 3.06GHz 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor BX80601950

Why pick one over the other?? Its only a 30 dollar difference also if you could pick between any of those two or 

I7 970
Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-970 Gulftown 3.2GHz 6 x 256KB L2 Cache 12MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor BX80613I7970
*


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The i7 960 is a latter release then the 950.


----------



## pkrios (Feb 13, 2011)

* if you could pick between any of those two or 

I7 970
Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-970 Gulftown 3.2GHz 6 x 256KB L2 Cache 12MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor BX80613I7970


what would u get
*


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The i7 960, the 970 is being replaced by the 960.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you were sitting at three identical machines gaming 950 / 960 / 970. I would GUARANTEE you could not tell them apart. I dont know why Intel makes so many models so close together; but the second generation of the i-7's like the 960 has a slightly better / faster turbo boost, but again; nothing you will "see" while using the machine


----------

